# Advice please



## Dreamer2004 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to this but been researching the possibility of a move to the USA. We are a family of 4, our 2 children are 6 and 8. 

My husbands sister has lived and worked in USA for some time now and we would love to join her and her family out there. However, reading various documents it is my understanding that the family sponsorship can take 10-12 years to complete? It is very early days for us and any advice would be appreciated. 

Should we get in touch with a lawyer now or wait until we have gathered more information?

If it really is going to take that long is it worth holding out for? The whole idea was to give our kids different opportunities but on this timescale they will be young adults by the time we get out!

One last question for now, if we go ahead and file an application, will this have any effect on ESTA applications over the next few years if we were heading out for holidays?

Thank you


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Is your sister in law a US citizen (not just a Green card holder)?

If so, then she can sponsor her brother and family but its going to take some 10 years. (Green card holders can't sponsor siblings)

So you can get the ball rolling and make the application, but the visa itself won't be available for a long time.

Here's the visa bulletin for September confirming which year they are currently processing"

Visa Bulletin for September 2013

and here is the USCIS page for US citizens to sponsor siblings:

USCIS - Siblings

...... and it won't affect ESTA for vacations in the meantime.


You don't need a lawyer for the application. Most people find it pretty straight forward.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

its itactully going to take 12 years or more 

your husbands sister (a US citizen ) will need considerable rarnings to sponsor you all 


U.S. Citizens
http://www.uscis.gov/USCIS/Resources/A1en.pdf


----------



## Dreamer2004 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you for the replies. Won't go into detail, but there is considerable income so sponsorship isn't an issue. We have looked in to work visas none of the 2 of us qualify, I am a nurse and my husband a carpenter. Really want to do this but with these timescales both my children will be through school by the time we get there.

Will look into things further but guess we are going to have to make do with vacations and just hope the situation changes.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

This idea is a bit off the wall, but here goes....

If it's easier to emigrate to Canada, that could work, assuming your sister's household is already located near the Canadian border or could be. The ultimate cross border solution would be to live in Derby Line, Vermont/Rock Island, Quebec. The international border runs right through the center of town. It's possible to live across the street in Canada from another household in the U.S. In a few cases the border runs through buildings. It's an interesting place.


----------



## Dreamer2004 (Aug 24, 2013)

BBCWatcher said:


> This idea is a bit off the wall, but here goes....
> 
> If it's easier to emigrate to Canada, that could work, assuming your sister's household is already located near the Canadian border or could be. The ultimate cross border solution would be to live in Derby Line, Vermont/Rock Island, Quebec. The international border runs right through the center of town. It's possible to live across the street in Canada from another household in the U.S. In a few cases the border runs through buildings. It's an interesting place.


This option doesn't appeal to us. We do want to make the move but don't want to isolate ourselves. The fact we have family in the USA already has made the decision easier for us. 

They are in Arizona so if my geography is correct then nowhere near the border  Although I understand that nursing jobs may still be available in Canada. I see from the visa bulletin that there is movement on the family visa 1st priority, so hoping this will extend to 4th priority in the coming years. In the meantime I think we will go ahead with application (do we do it here or is it better to be filed by sis-in-law in Phoenix?) and use the time we have to save what we can. We are planning on a trip over next year, is there anything we can legally do to speed up the process? 

I know it's a long shot, but if there was a chance of a new family business for my husband to be employed to?? There is also a need for childcare of an infant? Would any of these scenarios go in our favour?

I know we are clutching at straws but just trying to get all he information together


----------



## Dreamer2004 (Aug 24, 2013)

Also, forgive my ignorance but what is the difference between a green card and visa?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Well, the (off the wall) idea was for your sister to live in Derby Line and for you to live in Rock Island. Which is in the same town, could be across the street, and could even be in the same house or building. As in, not at all isolated from your sister, and all perfectly legal for both households assuming you get into Canada.

No, Arizona is not particularly near Canada. Both households would be required to move. But you haven't found any better options than waiting ~12+ years, so I'm trying to think of other options.

Another unusual but viable option is a U.K. diplomatic posting in the U.S. or a U.N. posting (in New York City). I think there's a British consulate in Los Angeles which is likely the one closest to Arizona. Land a job there and you're closer.

A visa provides entry into a country for a specific purpose, in this case residence for family reasons. A green card is issued to U.S. permanent residents.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Why do you not start getting familiar with the current visa options? USCIS.gov and travel.state.gov are official and fairly user friendly sites.

There is no visa for day care workers. If you are thinking about making the move with an investment visa to run your own business - your kids will not be covered at 21. You can read the details on the respective sites. If you are talking about the in-laws employing your husband - the family relationship is not a factor when it comes to the visa process.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

bear in mind ther the sibling category will be closed in any upcoming immigration reform


----------



## Dreamer2004 (Aug 24, 2013)

Davis1 said:


> bear in mind ther the sibling category will be closed in any upcoming immigration reform


Not what I wanted to hear, but thank you for your honesty.

How likely is this?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Immigration reform is not likely before 2015 and perhaps not until 2017, after one or two more U.S. federal elections. But those dates are before ~12+ years have elapsed.

I disagree that removal of the limited sibling privileges is a given. The content of immigration reform is still very much in flux. It's entirely possible it could be piecemeal, in which case you won't see much change. And it's also possible people in the queue will be able to stay in the same queue for the same duration, but the door would be shut for new people trying to get in the queue.

The central point I agree with, though, that ~12+ years is a long time, and the law could change. That's a possibility. Since that is a long time, it's a good idea to explore all other legal possibilities, even the somewhat offbeat ones.


----------

